# Re: Boathouse Discount Marine- Jax, Fl



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Im sorry you feel that way but in this economy stores should take care of their customers plain and simple.
> 
> Alex


I'm glad you didn't take my words offensivly, that wasn't my intent. I agree that stores SHOULD take care of their customers but we simply disagree as to how far stores should go.Fortunatly, we, fishermen have a network throughwhich we can sell our unneeded items. If they will not take it back. You can always sell it online. Good luck.


----------

